# Video game music



## Bill Schuster

This seemed like the best place for this topic. YMMV. Video games are often like interactive movies, so it seemed appropriate. I own a number of original video game soundtracks. My favorites, overall, are by Nobuo Uematsu. He has done the music for many Final Fantasy games. The soundtracks for FF 6 & 7 are my favorites. I prefer the original sound versions over any orchestral or piano remakes. Uematsu seems to be a John Williams level figure in Japan. Hard to be certain from heartland USA, though. Any fans of Nobuo or other video game composers?


----------



## tdc

I like Koji Kondo's music done for the Zelda series. I'm sure there is plenty of other game soundtracks I would enjoy, but I don't play video games much anymore, so my knowledge of the music is pretty limited. I learned an arrangement of Kondo's Dark World Theme from Zelda A Link to the Past on guitar, it's a nice piece, fun to play.


----------



## tdc

This is a good one.

Guile's Theme


----------

